# Looking for best place to buy custom heat transfer.



## IYIaster

Anyone know where I can get custom multi-color heat transfers were the company doesn't charge extra for each individual color and have decent prices for businesses.
Thanks


----------



## IYIaster

IYIaster said:


> Anyone know where I can get custom multi-color heat transfers were the company doesn't charge extra for each individual color and have decent prices for businesses.
> Thanks


Really? No one knows any?


----------



## diomedes770

I have used Silver Mountain Graphics and Transfer Express. They both did a great job for me.


----------



## kimura-mma

Many heat transfers are screen printed. Prices for screen printing is based on the number of colors in the design. So I don't think you'll find many who charge minimal prices for multiple color artwork. You want to look into getting a printer and transfer paper and print your own. Or maybe look for printers who print using cmyk process. 


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## IYIaster

kimura-mma said:


> Many heat transfers are screen printed. Prices for screen printing is based on the number of colors in the design. So I don't think you'll find many who charge minimal prices for multiple color artwork. You want to look into getting a printer and transfer paper and print your own. Or maybe look for printers who print using cmyk process.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


We have all that equipment. We have a nice heat press, Oki Data 6790 or something printer, but when we make our custom graphics for our t-shirts you have to weed the paper so we got a craftrobo to do that but it doesn't do that great of a job. We also looked into weedless paper but it is very expensive. We looked into screen printing two and the shirts we are making have so many colors it would be impossible. So, I figured if I could find a company that has dtg printer that can make transfer paper or someway of making customer weedless transfers that would be the best option.


----------



## GHEENEE1

IYI, have you seen these Freedom | 4-Color Process Heat Transfers I think they have a lot of hand to them. Other than these, you pay per color. Mike


----------



## dlac

I personally use Dowling Graphics in Clearwater Florida but they do charge me for colors. I do custom art for local companies and then have dowling do the transfers, to not worry about what they charge I base most of my pricing on two color back and a 2 color front.. Then buy sheets that have two up so as I get two shirts out of one sheet.. There is no way I know to avoid paying per color.. you just neet to look at any of your competitors pricing and it all involves per color pricing.. Dowling also does a lot of process work and there there is one set price for 4cP... good luck with your venture
dlac


----------



## Rodney

IYIaster said:


> Anyone know where I can get custom multi-color heat transfers were the company doesn't charge extra for each individual color and have decent prices for businesses.
> Thanks


There's a whole list here with the minimums and color capabilities broken down: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------



## IYIaster

The reason I don't want to pay per color is because most of the shirts we are making have full color images like of people or buildings.


----------



## wormil

Your only other choice outside those that Tim listed are digital transfers. They are similar to the ink jet transfers but the ink is more durable. I wouldn't use them for retail shirts but they are great for special events.


----------



## garagegirl

I need THE BEST for an order that has many, many colors for both front and back. Has to work on both darks and lights. Think Rain Forest Cafe back arts. Anyone know of the BEST?


----------



## dlac

This is easy.. Dowling Graphics,, Clearwater Florida.. Home | Dowling Graphics, Inc. they have their own line of great spot color and 4c process... they are reasonable and really good.. at what they do. I have been using them for over 15 years and have never let me down with quality and customer service..
dlac
and very reasonable pricing


----------



## Miner2510

garagegirl said:


> I need THE BEST for an order that has many, many colors for both front and back. Has to work on both darks and lights. Think Rain Forest Cafe back arts. Anyone know of the BEST?


I met someone on here that has become a good friend ever since beginning this tshirt venture. I can't say he'll be the cheapest but he definitely will shoot you straight and give you answers that you seek. If you want his info inbox me and i'll be more than happy to give you his personal contact info. Best of luck to you though either way!


----------



## ehas0430

Hey,

Shoot me an email we can help you out i can even shoot you out a sample

[email protected]


----------



## BUY DIRECT

Hello,
We are an L.A based heat transfer wholesaler/manufacture. We have stock designs and provided quick custom order jobs. Contact me if you'd like further info.


----------



## BUY DIRECT

I can help you. We're based in L.A. Email me your designs, and I'll get you a quick quote.
[email protected]


----------



## stitchngo

I would try Artbrands. They have all kinds, and you can send them a imagine and they will make them for you.


----------

